# Taurus .38 super or Ruger SR9C?



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I can get a used .38 super for $375 that's pretty much new and been a safe queen. Or, should I buy a new Ruger SR9C? The taurus feels good in the hand but I love the feel and the pointing of the Ruger. I know what the obvious choice should be but just looking for a little more feedback. The Ruger goes for around $400 new Is there another gun comparable to the Ruger that I should consider? I want a 9mm at the least. Thanks.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

do you handload , if not the Ruger will be cheaper to shoot with a vast selection of ammo .

don't know why, but the .38 super has always fascinated me .


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

look at page 4 here , $389 with no gold

http://site.cdnninvestments.com/CDNN2011-4/index.html


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Friends don't let friends buy a Taurus. There are much better guns out there.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'll go with the Ruger unless you guys have any other suggestions around the $400 range


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

I KNOW a few guys who bought the compact sr9 and it would have failures to eject

Not with the full size, for 400$ you can find a used glock that will never give you any problems mechanically, just a matter of if you like the glock system or not, i prefer the older hammer-fired rugers over the striker fired ones ( cash america on fairfield has P95s for 299 out the door)


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I've read where there is a considerable break in period for the ruger compacts. Don't know if that would have anything to do with the FTE's or not. It's an extremely tight gun from the factory but I fell in love with how it fit in my hand


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*The ruger sr9*

I HAVE BOTH OF THE RUGER SR9 AND SR9C. THEY DO NOT SHOOT RELOADS WELL, BUT I HAVE PUT 500+ROUNDS WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS. I HAVE SHOOT GLOCKS IN THE PAST BUT TO ME THE SR9 ARE THE BETTER GUN.:thumbup:


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Little Steve said:


> I HAVE BOTH OF THE RUGER SR9 AND SR9C. THEY DO NOT SHOOT RELOADS WELL, BUT I HAVE PUT 500+ROUNDS WITHOUT ANY PROBLEMS. I HAVE SHOOT GLOCKS IN THE PAST BUT TO ME THE SR9 ARE THE BETTER GUN.:thumbup:


Oh No! Ruger auto better than Glock? How can you say that?  
I'll take my Glock over a Ruger auto any day, anytime.  Now, a Ruger revolver is another story. I Love Ruger revolvers. 1911's, Glock autos, and Ruger revolvers. It don't get much better for a poor old working boy. :thumbup: 

PS: I guess I've just jumped into it with both feet.  I like living on the edge. :whistling:


----------

